# USB Ports



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

What can the USB ports be used for on the Bolt? Is it correct they are only USB 2?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The main purpose is to connect a tuning adapter on cable systems that use SDV.


----------

